# Learn Solve 3x3 Rubik's Cube #2 Cross (Beginner Method)



## Hatt (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 18, 2017)

Sorry to say but I am 99% sure that everyone on this forum knows how to solve a 3x3 (or at least I would hope so)


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 18, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Sorry to say but I am 99% sure that everyone on this forum knows how to solve a 3x3 (or at least I would hope so)



So? What if we want to point someone who _isn't_ already a cuber to a resource for newbies? Can we not discourage people making guides for beginners without a really good reason for doing so?

(Not that I think that this is a particularly good tutorial, but that's besides the point.)


----------



## Hatt (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Hatt (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi friends, today I make this video to solve rubik's cube 3x3 2nd layer, injoy my video and relax


----------



## Hatt (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Hatt (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Douf (Jun 23, 2017)

Hatt said:


>


You spelled 'corners' wrong!


----------

